# New Year's Eve



## Bortolli (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello!

I've been trying to find a nice place to see the fireworks at Burj Khalifa during New Year's Eve. I heard that the Dubai Mall is always crowded specially during New Year's celebration. I searched for some restaurants and bars at Dubai Fontain but the prices are very high. 

Is there any strategic space/street that we we can see it from?

Is there any fair priced restaurant or bar that we could go?

Best regards,

Murilo


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi
I would not bother this year - as the main firework display is going to be aroung Burj al Arab and The World islands.
Dubai is going for another world record this year!!
We were decidedly underwhelmed by the Burj Khalifa fireworks last New Year's Eve.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bortolli (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, Steve.

So, Burj Al Arab is the bomb this year? What's the best spot to see it? The kite Beach?

Regards,
Murilo


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

The timeout Dubai Mag has a whole seprate book in it this week with everything that is going on for NYE,so get it before its gone because its packed.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't plan on getting home anytime soon after the fireworks have finished. Dubai is usually gridlocked on NYE. Either watch from further out of town or stay on the beach til the very, very early hours. Traffic is carnage every NYE!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

great view of the Burj K from my roof.
Burj A a bit tricky to see.
Either way, all i have to worry about is negotiating a ladder afterwards!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

If you want something that is fun for the whole family and away from the crowds try the Dubai drums,they have a NYE thing out in the desert,look on their website.


----------

